# Datum



## Summe (9. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich soll mit der Datumsfunktion die Wochentage als Samstag, Sontag usw ausgeben.
Allerdings komme ich mit dem sein ganzes geschreibe überhaupt nicht mit klar.
Deshalb suche ich Hilfe bei euch.

Frage lautete: Modifizieren Sie die Lösung so dass der Name des Wochentages Montag, Dienstag,
mit ausgegeben wird. Nutzen Sie statt If eine switch-case Abfrage.
Mein erste Lösung war total falsch. Daraufhin schrieb er mir:
Dann noch die Frage zu den Wochentagen, das soll ja mit  "case"
gemacht werden. Die Datumsfunktion haben Sie doch schon verwendet.
Welcher Wert daraus ist der Wochentag? Den müssten mit case abfragen.

Die Datumsfunktion:

```
var datum = new Date();
num = datum.getDate();
mon = datum.getMonth()+1;
jah = datum.getFullYear();

document.write("Heute ist der:<br> " + num + "." + mon + "." + jah  );
```

Hatte ich so gemach war auch richtig.
Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht wie es weitergeht. Meine jetzige Lösung lautet

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<script type="text/javascript">
   var datum = new Date();
   tag = datum.getDay();

var tag = window.prompt("Geben Sie eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 7 ein:", "");
switch (tag) {
  case "1":
    alert("Montag");
    break;
  case "2":
    alert("Dienstag");
    break;
  case "3":
    alert("Mittwoch");
    break;
  case "4":
    alert("Donnerstag");
    break;
   case "5":
    alert("Freitag");
    break;
    case "6":
    alert("Samstag");
    break;
   case "7":
    alert("Sonntag");
    break;
  default:
    alert("Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen.");
    break;
}
</script>
</body></html>
```
Aber auch da ist der Wurm drin. Nur wo???:L
Kann mir einer von euch das mal genauer erklären ich verzweifle sonst noch total:shock:

MfG
Summe


----------



## Fant (9. Jun 2012)

```
var tag=new Date().getDay();
switch (tag)
{
  case 1:
    alert("Montag");
    break;
  case 2:
    alert("Dienstag");
    break;
  case 3:
    alert("Mittwoch");
    break;
  case 4:
    alert("Donnerstag");
    break;
  case 5:
    alert("Freitag");
    break;
  case 6:
    alert("Samstag");
    break;
  case 0:
    alert("Sonntag");
    break;
  default:
    alert("Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen.");
    break;
}
```

Gruß Fant


----------



## Summe (10. Jun 2012)

*Vielen Dank.  * 

MfG
Summe


----------

